# Wheel brush



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

What’s a good wheel brush to get as there so many out there 
Tia


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I like wheel woolies, and there's a range of sizes available. Was recently recommended the Daytona Speedmaster by a pro detailer so may give the small one of that a go. Bristkes are very soft so there shouldn't be issues with splashback.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

bencossie25 said:


> What's a good wheel brush to get as there so many out there
> Tia


What wheels you got, multi spoke with thin spokes, wheels with 4 or 5 large spokes etc?

Whats your current method of cleaning your wheels

What parts of the wheel do you want to clean.

Ill give you an example.

I have 3sdm 0.05's that are coated in c5 my routeen is.

1) Spray discks with BH atom mac

2) Foam all 4 with diablo wheel gel in a dedicated foam lance.

3) rinse of Diablo

4) get my soap bucket with a diluted mix of AF revolution

5) Clean backs of wheels (barrels) using a halfords microfiber noodle wheel stick/brush

6) Clean faces, lips and around the spokes with the streetwize monkey MITT (its a god send for wheels)

7) clean lug nuts, writing, around valve stem and center car with a soft detailing brush using the water from my bucket

8)clean tires using a wilko bumper brush and some soapy water from my bucket

9)rinse

10) spray with AF aquacoat and rinse again

11)Dry

Monkey MITT under £3 with delivery
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MI0q-30dOL3wIVk-J3Ch34MQWAEAQYASABEgKVdfD_BwE

Halfords wheel stick/brush £5
https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/halfords-microfibre-wheel-brush?istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=-xwwaritxia&istBid=t&_$ja=tsid:94971|cid:865695745|agid:43902125175|tid:aud-297219199169la-327137099987|crid:202397318319|nw:g|rnd:1586580298049355997|dvc:c|adp:1o8|mt:|loc:1006563&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjenu4NOL3wIVCc53Ch3BKAE9EAQYCCABEgL8iPD_BwE

Wilko bumper brush £2.50
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-s...VSed3Ch3uewdaEAYYASABEgJ87fD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Detailing brush
https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/P...MI5bfY-dOL3wIVSOJ3Ch1gQwG0EAQYBCABEgK-xvD_BwE

Selection of detailing brush (Shop about)
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...UKEwis8tL504vfAhWHyqQKHd58AiIQ9aACCNcB&adurl=


----------



## F16 (Jan 21, 2018)

Microfiber madness incredibrush is fantastic. i appreciate it is expensive but it is truly excellent.

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/microfiber-madness-incredibrush


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

EZ detail Small / Large


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

I was thinking this the other day as decent brand brushes are like triple the price of the counterpart bodywork cleaning cloth. Most don't seem any other parts than a big standard 'brush' bang wheel brush on there and it's twice the price. I'm after something decent but deffo not paying more than you would for a mitt ect. Seems the new fad at the mo wheel cleaning.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Rian said:


> What wheels you got, multi spoke with thin spokes, wheels with 4 or 5 large spokes etc?
> 
> Whats your current method of cleaning your wheels
> 
> ...


Thank you I have a golf with multi spokes so just something really allround 👍


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

My go to are:

EZ Detail (Large)

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/ez-detail-brush-large

Supersize Swiss-Style Detailing Brush

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-detail-soft-bristle-swiss-detailing-brush/

Klin Korea Softy

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/klin-korea-softy-small-2pk

Tuf Shine - Tyre Cleaning Brush

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Rian said:


> Monkey MITT under £3 with delivery
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...MI0q-30dOL3wIVk-J3Ch34MQWAEAQYASABEgKVdfD_BwE


@Rian I like the look of that mitt. I've seen similar in Halfords, but the pile didn't seem deep enough. How soft/deep are the noodles? Is the mesh on the back soft? I've got gloss black wheels and would easily mark if the mesh is at all rough/aggressive.

Here's the one from Halfords for comparison: 
https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove

TIA


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

F16 said:


> Microfiber madness incredibrush is fantastic. i appreciate it is expensive but it is truly excellent.
> 
> https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/microfiber-madness-incredibrush


I love their wash pads and mitts and that brush does look really good but £36, blooming heck that's a lot of money for a wheel brush.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

blurb said:


> @Rian I like the look of that mitt. I've seen similar in Halfords, but the pile didn't seem deep enough. How soft/deep are the noodles? Is the mesh on the back soft? I've got gloss black wheels and would easily mark if the mesh is at all rough/aggressive.
> 
> Here's the one from Halfords for comparison:
> https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove
> ...


IVe use the halfords one and its crap compaired to the Streetwize one.

Halfords one dident fitt my right hand very well, felt like it was for a left hand not a right hand

The pile is deeper on the Moneky MITT and its got a longer cuff that helps it stay on your hand.

The mesh on back is softer than halfords however if you have easily markes wheels simply cut it of its on held on around the edges of the mesh so it will come of easy with a few well places cuts.

They are such a pleasure to use when cleaning wheels I picked up a few more and at half the price of the halfords rubish one its a no brainer.

Try it you wont regret it


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

tictap said:


> I love their wash pads and mitts and that brush does look really good but £36, blooming heck that's a lot of money for a wheel brush.


Save yourself a few quid and stock up on these:
https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-home-duster-small-131355207-p

I use them and they are great for my alloys (here's an image of the type I have):
https://www.volkswagen.bg/golf-gte-1/golf-gte/dzhanti


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

blurb said:


> Save yourself a few quid and stock up on these:
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-home-duster-small-131355207-p
> 
> I use them and they are great for my alloys (here's an image of the type I have):
> https://www.volkswagen.bg/golf-gte-1/golf-gte/dzhanti


is it flat or round as B and M do a round one with a foam coar that im going to be picking up in January for around the £3 mark


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Wheel Woolies plus AutoGlym stiff brush for the bolt holes for me.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

AudiPhil said:


> Wheel Woolies plus AutoGlym stiff brush for the bolt holes for me.


That's exactly the combo I use too, plus a Microfibre mitt for the faces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

blurb said:


> Save yourself a few quid and stock up on these:
> https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-home-duster-small-131355207-p
> 
> I use them and they are great for my alloys (here's an image of the type I have):
> https://www.volkswagen.bg/golf-gte-1/golf-gte/dzhanti


Brill, that's more like it but if the microfiber madness one was half the price i'd be very tempted.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Rian said:


> is it flat or round as B and M do a round one with a foam coar that im going to be picking up in January for around the £3 mark


It's flat and very plush. Holds a lot of product. Only slight downside I've found is that it's held on to the plastic "spine" by a popper which can detach if you're a bit vigorous with it. Very minor issue which doesn't cause me any real problems. The fact that it's easily detachable makes it simpler to clean. 
End of the day it's cheap as chips. If it doesn't work for you, then household detailing it is


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Is that harsh / durable nough to clean the wheels.? I find cleaning with a wash mitt behind the spokes hard work but find you need to really scrub. That brush looks very soft on the photo like it wouldn't be much use?


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

The Sainsburys one is very gentle on the paint, but it is durable. I've been using it weekly for 6 months on the wheel barrels and it still looks pretty much new.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

v_r_s said:


> Is that harsh / durable nough to clean the wheels.? I find cleaning with a wash mitt behind the spokes hard work but find you need to really scrub. That brush looks very soft on the photo like it wouldn't be much use?


Maybe think about sealing your wheels with someing like c5 no hard scrubbing required


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Rian said:


> Maybe think about sealing your wheels with someing like c5 no hard scrubbing required


I have just got some fusso wax would it his c5 be much of an improvement over that?


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

bencossie25 said:


> What's a good wheel brush to get as there so many out there
> 
> Tia


I really like my wheel woolies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't recommend to use but I can recommend one to stay clear of - Auto Finesse wheel woollies. Had too sets replaced after lasting less than 5 uses each time. Absolute pile of sh*te! 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I tried all the cheaper (supermarket/halfords) options and asked for the 3 x wheel woollies for an xmas present 2 years ago. I have had loads of different alloys to clean and they just work.

Should have done it long before...

Yes, they are expensive but, as I am sure I have read before, instead of going out on the lash one night, stay in. That's them paid for.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

v_r_s said:


> I have just got some fusso wax would it his c5 be much of an improvement over that?


yes no contest between a wax and c5 on a set of wheels, the wax wont last long on wheels, wheels get hot and are subjected to much harsher enviroments that the car paint.

c5 is formulated for longevity and heat resistance.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I have 18" 5 spoke alloys , i have wheel woolies but in all honests i only use them to clean the inner rin, i actually use the halfords noodle glove to clean the faces, can comment on the streetwize one but halfords one seems fine, i dont use the mesh side, wheel woolies would probably work better on multi spokes though


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Wheel woolies for me and also use a wash mitt for front of rim and back of spokes


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I use wheel woollies too, and a noodle glove from halfords. Brilliant for cleaning the back of the spokes. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Another vote for Wheel Woolies. The medium sized one gets the most use. I can’t stand the Speed Master brush as everytime I pull it out I get a shower, big waste of money.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Daytona Speed Master for me, brilliant and well made. (Wide spokes though)


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I have 18" 5 spoke alloys , i have wheel woolies but in all honests i only use them to clean the inner rin, i actually use the halfords noodle glove to clean the faces, can comment on the streetwize one but halfords one seems fine, i dont use the mesh side, wheel woolies would probably work better on multi spokes though


When your halfords one gives up the ghost try the streetwize one, you wont be disapointed, longer cuff. more noodles and slightly deeper pile, all round feels like better quality. My halfords one is now a toy for my Daughter as I dont use it since getting the streetwize one

and cheaper


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

\Rian said:


> When your halfords one gives up the ghost try the streetwize one, you wont be disapointed, longer cuff. more noodles and slightly deeper pile, all round feels like better quality. My halfords one is now a toy for my Daughter as I dont use it since getting the streetwize one
> 
> and cheaper


Streetwize Monkey mitt is a cracking deal at carparts4less £2.31. With free delivery

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/basket

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

